# 2006 Allez Comp



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking at 2006 Specialized Allez Comp w/ 105 10 spd. From what I have been reading looks like '06 prices for specialized have increased while component quality decreased? Is that a true/fair statement? Nevertheless - I'm looking to upgrade my 03 trek alum to the '06 Allez comp and the Gerolsteiner color scheme I find enticing - anyone out there maybe at LBS's get a chance to see or ride new '06 lineup? Currently riding a full Alum frame - will there be noticable diff w/carbon stays? Chow for now


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*Don't know*

I never got to ride one with the CF seat stays. I do know that the CF post helped a little compared to an AL one. I just had the choice of going with the '06 Allez Expert vs. the ;06 Tarmac Comp. I went with the Tarmac even though it came with lower end components. I get an all Carbon frame (no compromises) and can upgrade to higher end components whenever. The CF seat stays just seemed gimmicky to me. I might have been more inclined to go with an all AL frame if the higher end Allez bikes were still made with one.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

DJF said:


> Looking at 2006 Specialized Allez Comp w/ 105 10 spd. From what I have been reading looks like '06 prices for specialized have increased while component quality decreased? Is that a true/fair statement? Nevertheless - I'm looking to upgrade my 03 trek alum to the '06 Allez comp and the Gerolsteiner color scheme I find enticing - anyone out there maybe at LBS's get a chance to see or ride new '06 lineup? Currently riding a full Alum frame - will there be noticable diff w/carbon stays? Chow for now


i work down at my LBS and just got an 06 Allez Comp for Christmas...the Gerolsteiner scheme is pretty sexy, and the new 10 speed 105 stuff is pretty nice looking as well. the aksium wheels give the bike a nice touch too. granted that's all aesthetics, if the bike is nice to look at it's always a bonus. performance wise...well, i can't say yet, because my mom made promise that i wouldn't ride it before Christmas, since it's my Christmas present, but if you still want to know then i'll update you on Christmas day


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

*Allez Comp*

Thanks for the feedback - "yes" would love to hear back after xmas on your thoughts - also if you had any pic's that would be great to post. I ordered one in Oct and was told late dec - Jan delivery time at best - have fun and Merry Christmas!!!!
-Dave


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

DJF said:


> Thanks for the feedback - "yes" would love to hear back after xmas on your thoughts - also if you had any pic's that would be great to post. I ordered one in Oct and was told late dec - Jan delivery time at best - have fun and Merry Christmas!!!!
> -Dave


Dave,

I just got back from a nice little 40 miler and man this bike rides sweet! I still need to do a little tweaking to get things just right...mainly the saddle position. The handling is real nice...not too twitchy, but still very responsive to slight input. It climbs pretty well (hard to tell, considering I'm not in the best shape yet) and rolls nice and smooth. I can't wait to see how she rides once I get her nice and broke in! If you have any specific questions let me know.

Taylor


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like you didnt waste anytime! Glad to hear your happy with it - Does the comp actualkly have the Gerolsteiner logo on the downtube as shown on specialized web site? Alos can you comment on the Aksium wheel set? If you were ble to post some pics ythat would be great - thanks for the reply and enjoy!!!
-Dave


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

DJF said:


> Sounds like you didnt waste anytime! Glad to hear your happy with it - Does the comp actualkly have the Gerolsteiner logo on the downtube as shown on specialized web site? Alos can you comment on the Aksium wheel set? If you were ble to post some pics ythat would be great - thanks for the reply and enjoy!!!
> -Dave


It does have the Gerolsteiner logo on the downtube, but it is just a decal, it can be removed if you want. The other graphics are under the clearcoat. The Aksium wheels feel OK. The front is a little flimsy if you ask me, and I can notice it a little when I'm climbing out of the saddle, but it's not enough to worry me about reliability, and I am not the lightest guy out there (160 lbs). The rear wheel seems strong enough, however, they aren't the lightest wheels out there, but they're not the most expensive by a long shot. For a ~$200 wheelset, I think they perform pretty well, not a bad training wheel at all, and I will race on them too (until I can afford some Ksyriums  ). I'll have to see if I can borrow a digital camera from work, because I don't have one here, sorry...but I'll do my best to get you some pics. Anything in particular you want to see? Let me know...

Taylor


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Prices way up!*



DJF said:


> Looking at 2006 Specialized Allez Comp w/ 105 10 spd. From what I have been reading looks like '06 prices for specialized have increased while component quality decreased? Is that a true/fair statement? Nevertheless - I'm looking to upgrade my 03 trek alum to the '06 Allez comp and the Gerolsteiner color scheme I find enticing - anyone out there maybe at LBS's get a chance to see or ride new '06 lineup? Currently riding a full Alum frame - will there be noticable diff w/carbon stays? Chow for now


I have a 05 Allez Comp with the Carbon stays and from looking at the 06 models the prices have gone up quite a bit. My 05 is spec'd with Dura Ace with Ultegra brakes and a FSA crank at a retail price of $2400. Now to get Dura Ace you have to go with the Pro model which runs $3300! I was able to get mine for $2000 which included swapping out the Mavic's for a set of AM Classic 350's which in my opinion are a better wheelset for the money. 

As for the carbon stays I believe they do make a difference. The frame may be aluminum and very stiff, but with the carbon seatpost, stays, fork, and zerts I can ride this bike all day without any problems. It's the most comfortable road bike I've owned so I would have to admit that they do help to soak up road vibrations.

Here's a picture of my ride. Sure wish they would have had the Gerolsteiner paint available when I bought mine because it looks awesome on the bikes I've seed with it.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

Here we go...pics!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice bike, man.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Very nice*

That's a sweet looking ride. Now all you need is the full team outfit to match!


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

Great looking bike! The 105 Double looks great too! Ho do you find the 105 double compared to what you had before? I'm told mine has been shipped to LBS -ETA of mid January- can't wait after seeing your pictures. What size is yours? Thanks for taking the time to post great pics!!


----------



## MichaelC (Mar 15, 2004)

That looks great man! I really like the paint colors and graphics. I've got a Roubaix Comp and love that bike.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

DJF said:


> Great looking bike! The 105 Double looks great too! Ho do you find the 105 double compared to what you had before? I'm told mine has been shipped to LBS -ETA of mid January- can't wait after seeing your pictures. What size is yours? Thanks for taking the time to post great pics!!


The only road bike I've ridden before was a friend's OCR2 with a triple front chainring...I've probably ridden it a total of 120 miles, and I never used the small ring...mostly middle and the big on occaision. The 105 Double is terrific so far...it shifts nicely and with the trim you can keep the derailleur from rubbing in certain gear combinations. I am not sure how many teeth are on the big ring, and I'm not real fond of how it looks, so I might replace it for one with a couple more teeth and a little better look, but I'm not certain on that. My bike is a 54. If you want any more pics or pics of something in particular just let me know and I'll get them up for you as soon as I can .


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

*New bike arrived!*

The day has finally arrived....just got back from picking up my new '06 Allez comp - Gerolsteiner scheme....what can I say it is definatley a beautiful looking machine! Too late/dark/snowy to ride now but cant wait to get out on a clear road-hopefully that wont be too long as we have had a surprisingly "easy" winter this year. Went with Crank Brothers Quattros for pedals - have heard nothing but good things about them. I'm surprised at how solid the AKSIUMs look - only time will tell....Let me know if you run into any issues with yours as you break it in....now I need to decide an computer...no other upgrades planned at this time. Thanks again for posting the pic's. Cheers & enjoy!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

DJF said:


> The day has finally arrived....just got back from picking up my new '06 Allez comp - Gerolsteiner scheme....what can I say it is definatley a beautiful looking machine! Too late/dark/snowy to ride now but cant wait to get out on a clear road-hopefully that wont be too long as we have had a surprisingly "easy" winter this year. Went with Crank Brothers Quattros for pedals - have heard nothing but good things about them. I'm surprised at how solid the AKSIUMs look - only time will tell....Let me know if you run into any issues with yours as you break it in....now I need to decide an computer...no other upgrades planned at this time. Thanks again for posting the pic's. Cheers & enjoy!


Congrats, lets see those pics!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think the components went down in spec because shimano went up in price. Something to the tune of 20-25%.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 4, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> I think the components went down in spec because shimano went up in price. Something to the tune of 20-25%.


actually, it is because specialized added two new models. well, it could be a combination of both. anyway, last year the allez comp was the top of the line allez (thus the DA/Ult. group) but this year specialized added the allez expert above the comp and the allez pro above that. however, the expert is still not spec'd the way that last year's comp was, which makes me think it was probably a combination of a new model and an increase in cost.


----------

